

Humans Are Not Well Designed - barmstrong
http://www.startbreakingfree.com/1637/humans-are-not-well-designed/

======
stretchwithme
When I am consulted on the redesign of humanity, the first thing I'll have
them fix is the air conditioning. Which works somewhat ok unless there's
humidity. What a clever system that is, oh omniscient Creator. Oh, and it
makes people smell and want to move.

------
muyyatin
However humans can heal, evolve, and adapt to new environments and stimuli
exceptionally well.

------
nimai
Evolution was an epic kludge. Good biology professors already teach this.

Also, if more people thought of stupidity and bad behavior as software
problems, education might actually get the funding it deserves.

